# Taming My 3 New Boys



## AmieA (Feb 2, 2014)

Hello everyone,

I am hoping to get some help with my 3 male mice. I recently adopted 3 brothers from an RSPCA home and have now had them for 3 weeks. They are used to my hand being in the cage and will happily take treats from me and 1 will even sit in my hand and eat.

I was wondering how to progress to actually picking them up and petting them? Anytime I move my hand they will run off as fast as they can. They are still very shy in that respect.

They are only 2 months old.

Thank you so much for your time and any techniques I can use!

Amie


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

The running and hiding can be normal as they are prey animals there first thought is to run for cover, so that wouldn't bother me.

If your finding catching them hard at the moment you can use a tube.

I normaly go for the tail, it's safe to pick mice up by the very base of the tail providing you don't try to pull them out of things by it and support them once out. Have never had any problems come from it but I've Hurd some people have so I asume they wernt doing it propperly (holding to high up, trying to pull the mouse out of a hours or tube by tail)


----------

